# wie schnell wachsen Koi?



## velos (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem zu kleinen Teich (nur 1000l) bitte nicht schlagen, 4 Koi von ca 15cm und hoffe die Vier bis zum Umbau auf ??l (bin noch am verhandeln) im Frühjahr 2007 durch den Winter zu bekommen.
Ich füttere die Tiere 2-3 mal am Tag mit Sticks. Ich gebe ihnen so viel wie sie in 5 min. auffressen.
Welche Erfahrung habt ihr betr. Wachstum der Tiere.
Ich glaube, ich fange schon im Herbst an zu graben!!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## velos (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Teich ist leider nur 65cm tief.

Peter


----------



## Thorsten (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Hallo Peter,

nun ja, es kommt auch auf die "Veranlagung" beim Koi an. Je nach Züchter und potential wachsen Koi sehr unterschiedlich.

Letztes Jahr habe ich 4 junge Koi eingestetzt, drei wachsen langsam vor sich hin und der Kohaku wächst wie doof 

Er ist locker 4-5 cm größer als die anderen, von der Körperform (viel kräftiger) mal abgesehen.

Im Bezug auf das Füttern kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass Sticks nicht das richtige Futter ist, nimm lieber Pallets!!

Lese auch mal Hier nach.....

Nun zu deinem Teich...

Dein Teich ist im Moment überhaupt *nicht* geeignet um Koi zu halten, aber das weißt du anscheinend schon. 

Das die Koi bei 65 cm Wassertiefe gesund über den Winter kommen, halte ich fast für ausgeschlossen.

Hast Du keine Möglichkeit die Koi im Winter in eine Innenhälterung unterzubringen?

Ansonsten würde ich mal einen Freund mit Teich? fragen, ob Du sie dort unterbringen kannst. 

Wie gesagt, bei deinen im Moment vorhandenen Teich, werden dir die Koi eingehen oder krank werden!


----------



## velos (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Also, ich war heute ganz freundlich zu meiner besseren Hälfte und ich glaube, der neue Teich vor dem Winter ist durch.
Ich denke, wird wohl Oktober werden sonst gibt es Streß (wir heiraten im Juli).
Bis dahin muß ich die noch kleinen Freunde mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel und  Filter mit UV durchbringen.
Habe mal grob gemessen aber mehr wie ca. 7000 Liter sind nicht drin. Ich gehe dann von einer Wassertiefe im flachen Bereich von ca. 80cm und an der tiefsten Stelle von ca. 120-150cm aus.

Bis Oktober werde ich mich mit beschaffen von Material (Steine bekomme ich schon kommende Woche...grins) Filterbau usw. beschäftigen.

Peter


----------



## Thorsten (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Hi,

hast Du schon einen Plan bzw. eine Vorstellung wie es werden soll?

Stelle diesen dann doch hier mal ein, evtl. können wir noch ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## velos (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Vorstellung ja, Plan aber noch nicht.
Ich werde mir über`s Wochenende Gedanken machen und dann versuchen hier was  vorzustellen. Es wird ein Eckteich mit wenigen Pflanzen in Kübeln und zwei oder drei Tiefenzonen so ca. 80-120-150cm oder 80-100-120cm (muß erst rechnen wegen Container für Aushub).
Ich denke, Filter haben hier bestimmt schon einige von euch selber gebaut.


Peter


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Koi?*

Hallo Peter, 

wenn du dauerhaft Koi halten willst, dann streich`alle Flach- und Pflanzzonen raus, geh`auf gute 2m Tiefe und bau`einen richtigen Koiteich mit senkrechten Teichwänden, Bodenablauf und guter Filterung. 
Dann wirst du und auch deine bessere Hälfte auch Freude an den Tieren haben. Spätestens, wenn sie auch den ein oder anderen Fisch ausgesucht hat und ihr Eigen nennt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------

